# Elvaston Rally



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Was Cancelled... !! :frown2:

If we had bought some WiFi at Ferry meadows CC site I would have found this out in good time. But I didn't... Doh.

I never considered it would be called off.. But there you go. Notice on rally field gate.... ''Rally Cancelled''. I could not believe it. Big BIG event this to cancel

Not one of ours but did anyone else from MHF have their name down?

Alex B .....


----------

